

Ask HN: Article on Windows 10 keys? - alt_rox_haxer

I saw an article on here the other day about Windows 10 destroying the old key from your old OS and replacing it with a new Win10 key. Anyone know what im talking about?
======
T-A
[http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/insider/forum/insider_win...](http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_install/windows-key-after-upgrade-
to-10/3692233e-553d-409e-96ac-2a2992207344?auth=1)

